# Bar Color



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Wing shield bars are seen black, red, yellow, etc.... Anyone can tell me why all bars called (white)?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

White bars are caused by either opal or stencil I believe. The bird is still genetically a blue bar or whatever else, it's just with the presence of opal/stencil, the bars are turned "white".
That "white" can vary from white to a creamy color.


----------

